# Good goggles?????



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all,

Any suggestions on a replacement goggle for my 10 year old Arnette goggles? I like these goggles but feel I need better peripheral vision. I feel like a horse with blinders unless I use sunglasses, but I like how goggles block wind, snow, etc. 

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

there are a ton of companies out there. check out anon, spy and dragon


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smith. They've been in it the longest and know wtf they are doing. Even their cheapy goggles are pretty good.

I've had good experience with Spy too.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I like von zippers - I have a big head and I find a lot of brands kind of impair my field of vision. Smith and Oakley also make some nice goggles, tho i wouldn't go with the $20 Smiths.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

All of the above listed companies are awsome, but you do have to remember to take into consideration the fit. If something fits like shit, then the $$ you just spent on the top of the line goggles means jack shit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Boarderchic has it straight. You should consider in this order, optics, ventilation, fit. All brands have good models and shit models. Make sure you do your research. I'll rattle of some of my favorite models, not just brands. Of course this is going to be biased since all the models I'll spit out fit my face lol. Anon Figment, Oakley A-Frame, Spy Soldier, Spy Orbit. All of the above I have owned and never had any problems with.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I get the weirdest looks but I really like sunglasses. I hate having my side and lower periphs blocked with goggles. I will use goggles when freezing rain gets swirled and hardened in the air by a wind storm causing the snow to feel like you're being sandblasted.

I am currently using a pair of Spy Neo Scoops that keep the lenses clear with these little air channel built into the frame. But you have to put up with "Dude, your hitting that? In sunglasses no less, hahaha!!" lol. I was using a pair of Ryders once when I smoked the back of my head off a jump causing the lenses to literally pop out in the air leaving me just wearing the frame and no memory of what had happened. Ahhhh, concussions...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought about going the helmet/sunglass route as well but I always seem to get too much wind in my eyes. 

Gyro makes a nice integrated helmet/goggle combination.

If I keep my current Burton helmet, I may just get the over-sized Electric goggles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea, I don't dig the wind in eyes thing. I'm goofy enough as it is, I don't think I can pull off the whole sunglasses thing. I find that when wearing goggles, after awhile it feels as though it is part of my face, more connection. Whereas with sunglasses it feels like they may fall off.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I've recently become a big fan of the Oakley Wisdoms. One thing to be careful of with the wisdoms is the plastic piece that connects the frame to the goggle strap. The old connecter does not fit well with some helmets. However, as of 2006, Oakley has changed the design of this plastic piece to fit A LOT better. Wisoms have a spherical lens to reduce distortion and has the best periferal vision of any googles I have used. Also, the wisdoms have never fogged up on me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Personally I like Oakley and Dragon goggles in general. I have a pair of Oakley Wisdoms from 2 years back and I have yet to find a pair that fits me better... Go to a shop if you can and try on a few pairs. That's really the easiest way to find out what you will like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

st.stark said:


> Go to a shop if you can and try on a few pairs. That's really the easiest way to find out what you will like.


Word... I've liked my cheap Smiths and my Nice Anons but I wear glasses so its a little bit more of a bitch for me too find goggles. I just go to a board/goggle shop and try on every goggle just like boots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

oakley crowbars
there a tad bit expensive but they are amazing and i think its worth the price


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I got some Spy Comets this season with the mirror bronze lenses. They seem pretty sick so far, we'll see how they hold up.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I went with VonZipper Feenom's because I liked the wide field of vision from VZ and the Feenom's have the spherical lens which is super sharp and clear. The only thing I suggest is that whatever goggle you go with make sure it has a spherical lens as the visual acuity is much better. I've had bad luck with Spy so I can't personally recomend them but their Soldier model has a nice wide field of vision and spherical lens. The Smith Phenom is nice as are the Oakley Wisdom's. A new goggle that just came out this year that I just got a chance to play with are the Electric EG2's. Super sick goggle worth a look if you're looking at a high end goggle


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I got spy soldiers with a platinum mirror lens and I love um. The lens is clear as can be and they dont fog much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I have steel mx/smx optics goggles. They are amazing! So comfortable. I like them the best out of all my friends' goggles (electric,spy,dragon)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

richedie said:


> If I keep my current Burton helmet, I may just get the over-sized Electric goggles.


If you had a Burton helmet you may want to pick up some Anon goggles. They are owned by Burton and will be compatible with the helmet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

i picked up some spy soldiers last season and they are by far the best i've ever used...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

When you go to try on goggles, take your helmet with you...

I did the opposite when shopping for my new helmet... I got a pair of Anon Figment's for $55 CAD, worth every penny... they're not fancy (I think they might even be Anon's entry model) but they fit me well and look pretty kick-ass... I think they usually go for around $100


----------

